# Gabor selected for the FCI World Team!



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just got the news.... Gabor made the FCI team with Frodo van de Biezenhoeve, Handler Owner Trained by Gabor...

This is the 19th (I think)time Gabor has made a WUSV or FCI World Team with a dog he has trained completely, from the beginning. He made both the WUSV and FCI teams 3 years in a row with Enzo.

:hug:I am proud of Gabor in that he does this for a sport, pure and simple. He supports and coaches other competitors, but does not state whom as that is not correct. It is a team sport.

Frodo is a one person dog (mr. punk :wub: )and the focus for Gabor is the relationship with the dog. Having fun and watching the dog develop, grow and learn their own style.


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

Huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah! Congratulations! Frodo is a beautiful and impressive dog! Where and when is the FCI?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news, congrats!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you.

Finland in Sept.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:congratulations:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Huge congrats to Gabor and his support group!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats to Gabor!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's AWESOME news ~ BIG congratulations!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is soooo coool !!! a HUGE congrats !!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Huge congrats! :groovy:


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Why am I not surprised? A very big Congrats!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gabor leaves on Thursday for the FCI. Temps are in the high 50's during the day and mid30s at night. Frodo will be in heaven.

Tracking is dry dirt. Should be fun 

Downloaded the garmin maps for Europe.. Getting everything done here.

Gabor is training today (he is still working other dogs). Cara is off to Tennis this Am for the clinic, so Gabor is taking Mia and Leri (Fanni/Enzo - my girl and Quasi/Adi boy) to training for traveling in the trailer and socilaizing. Nore socializing at the outdoor mall tomorrow.....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------

